# Spiel partner/in zum gemütlichen spielen



## Mageleo (22. Februar 2014)

Halllo ich suche eine/n Mitspielerin/Mitspieler um zusammen meine gilde wiederaufzubauen 

Der anlass kommt daher daa ich gestern mal auf meime twink geloggt bin nach ca 3 tagen und dann sah ich das in der gilde das dreifache an gilden
 Mitglieder waren obwohl der "GM" meinte im persönlichen chat er wolle leine massengilde. Machen sondern ne familare gilde und sollten member ü18 sein ich gestern "GM" angeschrieben und ihn gefragt kam als Antwort wer bleibt der bleint wer geht der geht

also dann ein wenig zu mir
bin Männlich 25 jahre jung spiele seit ca 5 1/2 jahre wow am Stück, meine Partnerin spielt auch aktiv
was ich suche eine gesprachige lustige Person um evtl. Via sprwchchat pder normalen chat zu kommunizieren 
unnd um Instanzen zu gehen würde auch noch ein twink anfangen 

Mfg
Mageleo


----------

